# Points program overload



## manlymatt83 (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't even tell you how many points programs I'm a member of: god, it's at least 100. And there are so many different ones, and to make it even worse, you can exchange points between the programs. It's so hard to keep track of everything (yes, I know yodlee helps, but in general, it's annoying). I just wish there would be a centralized points program created that everyone used. It would be so simple.

In any event, I had finally chosen Amtrak Guest Rewards as my "central points program" a few years ago. I take Amtrak a lot, and it just seemed like a worthwhile program. So, I got the credit card, signed up for onepass dining (and therefore could transfer 1:1), etc.

Well, a few weeks ago, onepass dining ended, so now I need to decide how else to sign up at rewardsnetwork.com to be able to get the points over to Amtrak eventually. If I can't, I may just sign up for their standalone program. BUT -- what got me overwhelmed is when I started reading all the possible ways to earn points in ALL of these programs and just how many there are and how overwhelming it is.

So I'll be simple: What are the best ways to earn points for Amtrak Guest Rewards besides shopping, transferring onepass miles, travel, etc.? Does anyone know a way (as a side question) to use rewardsnetwork.com to earn Amtrak points now that Onepass dining is gone? And, does anyone else get overwhelmed by this or is it just me?

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 24, 2008)

What I do is since OnePass Miles do not expire (currently), I use that as a holding place for miles/points. Depending on how many miles/points are paid at the shopping site, I may use CO to make a purchase instead of AGR, and then transfer them to AGR in blocks of 5,000 (at 1:1) when needed. (As an example - Staples earns 1/$ at AGR but 3/$ at CO!)

Yes, I do have the AGR credit card. I recently ended all my airline cards. I travel much more on Amtrak, and I also like the no annual fee! (The CO credit card - also from Chase - has a IIRC $85 annual fee!)


----------



## saxman (Nov 24, 2008)

I use to sign up for every point system around until I realized, most are pointless! (no pun intended :lol: ) The best thing to do is decide which point programs you can benefit from most. I use to go to AMC Theatres a lot and they had a point system for free movies. But I stopped going there so I just stopped using that. If you fly a lot, sign up for miles. But since I work for the airlines now, I can't collect miles unless I pay for a ticket. I just transfered 10,000 CO miles into Amtrak rewards since I still have miles from a few years ago. So sign up for the programs that benefit you most.


----------



## manlymatt83 (Nov 24, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> I use to sign up for every point system around until I realized, most are pointless! (no pun intended :lol: ) The best thing to do is decide which point programs you can benefit from most. I use to go to AMC Theatres a lot and they had a point system for free movies. But I stopped going there so I just stopped using that. If you fly a lot, sign up for miles. But since I work for the airlines now, I can't collect miles unless I pay for a ticket. I just transfered 10,000 CO miles into Amtrak rewards since I still have miles from a few years ago. So sign up for the programs that benefit you most.


Right. Which is why I probably stay away from most hotel programs except TripRewards and Choice (because I use hotwire most of the time). Also, since I don't fly, there's no point in those programs - I have Continental still only because you can transfer 1:1 to Amtrak. I take Amtrak *quite* often.

I guess my main question is -- what's the best way to earn Amtrak points for people other than the credit cards? Obviously, earning Continental miles is nice. But is there a way to get Delta miles into Amtrak somehow, for instance? I have about 10,000 of those left over. And what about shopping/cash back sites? Do people use ebates or fatwallet, or just use Amtrak/CO shopping malls? Is there still a way to get points from any airline other than Continental INTO amtrak? If not, i'll probably just sign up for rewardsnetwork.com directly instead of their mileage partners.

Also, does anyone here use Rewards Network?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 24, 2008)

manlymatt83 said:


> Which is why I probably stay away from most hotel programs except TripRewards and Choice (because I use hotwire most of the time). Also, since I don't fly, there's no point in those programs - I have Continental still only because you can transfer 1:1 to Amtrak. I take Amtrak *quite* often.
> I guess my main question is -- what's the best way to earn Amtrak points for people other than the credit cards? Obviously, earning Continental miles is nice. But is there a way to get Delta miles into Amtrak somehow, for instance? I have about 10,000 of those left over. And what about shopping/cash back sites? Do people use ebates or fatwallet, or just use Amtrak/CO shopping malls? Is there still a way to get points from any airline other than Continental INTO amtrak? If not, i'll probably just sign up for rewardsnetwork.com directly instead of their mileage partners.


If you stay at hotels, AGR partners include Choice, HHonors, Hyatt and others. You can transfer miles from Delta and other airlines to Continental - but at a *GREAT* loss of miles!  (Something like 10,000 miles in DL may transfer to something like 1,500 miles in CO!) If you're still interested, check here.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 24, 2008)

manlymatt83 said:


> Which is why I probably stay away from most hotel programs except TripRewards and Choice (because I use hotwire most of the time).


While I'm in TripRewards, now WyndhamRewards, I use mainly Hilton Honors and the Hilton family hotels. With Hilton, I get a hotel room, Hilton Honors points for every stay, as well as 500 AGR points for every stay. Exception, Hampton Inns and Homewood Suites only pay 100 AGR points on fixed miles.

While I may stay at a hotel far more than some, Hilton has graciously given me several free nights in their hotels, as well as 50,000 AGR points over the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 24, 2008)

I have an AGR Mastercard and UA Visa. I belong to AGR, UA, SPG & HH. I collect points from each of these because they are the providers that I use most of the time. I can collect AGR points from all except UA. I am surprized how many points in can accumulate especially from the Mastercard. Food Store, Gasoline, General Purchases and Utility Bills get charged and become points. My dentist and several of my doctors accept payment by credit card which generates more points. Why would anyone pay cash??


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 24, 2008)

Shanghai said:


> I have an AGR Mastercard ... Why would anyone pay cash??


I agree! I use my credit car for almost everything. I'm not a big spender, but every month, I earn 1,000 to 2,000 AGR points, and most of that are for "luxuries" such as *gas* and *food from the market*! 

So every year, I earn a free trip! And it's much easier to redeem an award on Amtrak than to find one on the airlines (unless you want to pay 2X miles)!


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 26, 2008)

Another advantage of the AGR Mastercard is at year end, you can get a printout of all of your charges. I can get valuable tax information from this printout. It also documents your purchases for budget purposes and is a record of payments.


----------



## ralfp (Nov 27, 2008)

manlymatt83 said:


> I guess my main question is -- what's the best way to earn Amtrak points for people other than the credit cards? Obviously, earning Continental miles is nice. But is there a way to get Delta miles into Amtrak somehow, for instance? I have about 10,000 of those left over. And what about shopping/cash back sites? Do people use ebates or fatwallet, or just use Amtrak/CO shopping malls? Is there still a way to get points from any airline other than Continental INTO amtrak? If not, i'll probably just sign up for rewardsnetwork.com directly instead of their mileage partners.


The mileage converter is your friend: http://webflyer.com/programs/mileage_converter/

It looks like there are NO conversions out of DL. If you fly DL, collect on CO (until it leaves SkyTeam) and then you can convert those to AGR. Miles already in SM are stuck. Consider a magazine redemption (if they still have it, the Economist is a great deal at 3200miles or so for a year).


----------



## tj722 (Dec 7, 2008)

I too (along with the OP) miss the discontinuation of the CO OnePass Dining. I used to rack up quite a bit of miles (and hence AGR points) that way. Others dissed the program but I happen to live close to many iDine restaurants so it really did add up!


----------



## Kevin L. (Dec 11, 2008)

It would be nice if Best Western partnered with Amtrak, as best western is the only hotel chain that allows me to actually travel enough to obtain points. The hilton in Vancouver was enough to break the bank for the amount of time I'll be there...no wonder they give out reward points.

(BW is also the only hotel chain to have consistent quality in my experience. Unlike the other hotels, they haven't let me down, except for costing a fair bit for Seattle.)

AAA partners with both companies, if only it could bridge the point divide for me


----------



## AlanB (Dec 11, 2008)

Well don't forget that both the Comfort chain and the Wyndham chain also offer AGR points. Although in the case of the Wyndham chain you're actually better off taking hotel points initially and then transferring them in bulk later, rather than taking the AGR points up front. Transfer in bulk and you'll get 2 AGR points for every dollar spent on the room, take the AGR points immediately and you'll get 1 point per dollar.


----------



## Kevin L. (Dec 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Well don't forget that both the Comfort chain and the Wyndham chain also offer AGR points. Although in the case of the Wyndham chain you're actually better off taking hotel points initially and then transferring them in bulk later, rather than taking the AGR points up front. Transfer in bulk and you'll get 2 AGR points for every dollar spent on the room, take the AGR points immediately and you'll get 1 point per dollar.


I've actually never heard of the Wyndham hotel chain. I'll have to investigate that.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 11, 2008)

Kevin L. said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Well don't forget that both the Comfort chain and the Wyndham chain also offer AGR points. Although in the case of the Wyndham chain you're actually better off taking hotel points initially and then transferring them in bulk later, rather than taking the AGR points up front. Transfer in bulk and you'll get 2 AGR points for every dollar spent on the room, take the AGR points immediately and you'll get 1 point per dollar.
> ...


Wyndham is comprised of it's namesake, Days Inn, Ramada, Baymont, Travel Lodge, Howard Johnsons, and a few others. Their program used to be knows as Trip Rewards, until they merged with the Wyndam line.


----------

